# FOUR MORE pigeons at SF Shelter



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm a volunteer at San Francisco Animal Care & Control (SF ACC- http://www.sfgov.org/site/acc_index.asp) and they have 4 pigeons available for adoption. One is brown & white, very alert and looks to be in good condition, has green over white twist bands on left leg. One is all white with BRIGHT gold/orange eyes. The other two are a pair of whites. One's beak is HUGE, don't know if that means it's young or just funny looking.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, they are really getting a lot in lately. I'm glad you found our site and hopefully we can get some placed. Are you able to pull them for free, or do they charge you an adoption price? They gave them to me for free back in the day. Just wondering for anyone wants to adopt, if they would have to pay the fee. I think it was only ten dollars or something similar. Thanks again for looking out for them.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

If we get them released to Mickaboo (nonprofit parrot rescue), we're able to get them out for free, but I worry about placing them without some adoption fee (donation to Mickaboo recommended). If not, they're $15 each which makes it tough for them because they're $5 each in Chinatown.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I Hope Good Homes Can Be Found What Pretty Birds They Are. If Homes can Be found Out of State Will/Can You Ship. Like I said Before in Another thread There Are Alot of Homes Out There But Sometimes they Can't Pick Them Up. 

Good Luck and Hope All Goes well For These Guys/Gals.

And Thank You So Much For What You Are Doing To Help them.


----------

